# Chevy Lumina Wiring Diagram



## PimpDaddyQ (Jun 1, 2003)

can someone give me a wiring diagram for 90 chevy lumina or sites with the diagram on there? having problems installing and cant figure it out...

thanks


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PimpDaddyQ_@Jul 28 2004, 02:22 PM
> *can someone give me a wiring diagram for 90 chevy lumina or sites with the diagram on there? having problems installing and cant figure it out...
> 
> thanks
> [snapback]2085296[/snapback]​*


what exactly do you need ...wire colors??


----------



## djdrewbad (Jun 25, 2004)

i cant find any wiring diagrams, but what you can try for now, is test each wire and it shouldnt be that hard i dont think .. actually, you may get it all installed before someone might find you the colors


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

THE12VOLT that site has everything you need to know


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

Why not use a Metra 70-1858 wiring harness adapter?


----------



## HUNTABC (May 22, 2014)

I really liked this information.


----------

